# Wrong tape?



## steedums (Jan 8, 2013)

About 10 days ago, I put foil tape on the vent pipe joints of my stove as that's what the manual called for. Around the same time, it started to smell bad on levels 3 and 4 (it has 4 heat levels). The manual called for UL 181-ap tape, so I just bought some that had that on the label. Today, I looked at the label and it says it uses an acrylic adhesive. Could this be causing the smell? Will it go away over time, or do I need to pull this stuff off and get a different type of tape?

edit: description says good for rigid fiberglass duct board and flexible duct. Perhaps something like this would be better: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...eyword=ul+181a-p&storeId=10051#specifications


----------



## boo boo (Jan 8, 2013)

An auto shop should have high temp tape that should work fine if needed and yes im sure the tape glue is the smell


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004Z4DS


----------



## boosted3g (Jan 8, 2013)

Most UL181 tape has an adhesive on the back that is a light blue color.  If yours has this its normal.  I installed a bunch of dryer vents for a hotel/convention center and i got a similar smell and those pipes got much warmer than my exhaust pipes on the stove.  It went away after a while and thats what the specs called for in the drawings.  I forget what that tape was rated for but it was quite high.


----------



## steedums (Jan 8, 2013)

the 3m tape looks good; ordered and on it's way. Is there anything I should use on the pipe to make sure any acrylic residue is removed?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 8, 2013)

steedums said:


> the 3m tape looks good; ordered and on it's way. Is there anything I should use on the pipe to make sure any acrylic residue is removed?


 
I haven't a clue. Does the tape package say anything about removal or for that matter a cure time?


----------



## steedums (Jan 8, 2013)

@SmokeyTheBear:
The packaging says nothing like that. The avery dennison website says this for the product:

FASSON®
0810 2 mil, high tensile strength aluminum foil, 2.5" x 60 yds. 16 87412 02160180
meets UL standard 181A-P & B-FX for high 3.0" x 60 yds. 16 87412 03000180
performance closure systems on rigid
fiberglass duct board and flexible duct, uses
a 2.6 mil, white, high shear, acrylic adhesive
that carries a 20 year limited warranty

@boosted3g it has a white backing, not blue. The temperature rating is 350-400*, which is way above what it is operating at. Maybe I need to let it sit longer?

http://stus.averydennison.com/std/s...f93abc285256760007b3a8e/$FILE/Fasson 0810.pdf


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 8, 2013)

That tape is a bit shy of the requirements for a flue tape, it is a duct tape. 

Maximum intermittent is only 400, maximum continuous is only 350


----------



## boosted3g (Jan 8, 2013)

I have no idea how hot the outside of a flue pipe will get but i did some checking on the ul 181 rating and it seems its just foil tape that has been tested for flame spead and smoke.  I cant get any more details since im not a member of underwriter laboratories.  Like i said i dont know what types of temps this pipe will see or what those gas dryers i installed ran but if its close or you have any doubts i wouldnt mess around on something as simple as different tape.


----------



## steedums (Jan 9, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> That tape is a bit shy of the requirements for a flue tape, it is a duct tape.
> 
> Maximum intermittent is only 400, maximum continuous is only 350





boosted3g said:


> I have no idea how hot the outside of a flue pipe will get but i did some checking on the ul 181 rating and it seems its just foil tape that has been tested for flame spead and smoke. I cant get any more details since im not a member of underwriter laboratories. Like i said i dont know what types of temps this pipe will see or what those gas dryers i installed ran but if its close or you have any doubts i wouldnt mess around on something as simple as different tape.


I would think that the temperature ratings are okay. I can touch the outside of the pipe. It's dual layer with fiberglass between from a pellet stove. I still thing that the acrylic adhesive would be the problem. It's like a plastic constantly melting. New tape is on the way.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 9, 2013)

steedums said:


> I would think that the temperature ratings are okay. I can touch the outside of the pipe. It's dual layer with fiberglass between from a pellet stove. I still thing that the acrylic adhesive would be the problem. It's like a plastic constantly melting. New tape is on the way.


 
The acrylic adhesive is the cause of the smell, but that tape isn't flue tape and you were using it on a flue, further what the temperature is on the outside today is not what it may be at a seam under other than idea conditions (which can and do happen).


----------



## steedums (Jan 9, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The acrylic adhesive is the cause of the smell, but that tape isn't flue tape and you were using it on a flue, further what the temperature is on the outside today is not what it may be at a seam under other than idea conditions (which can and do happen).


 
Good point. It is likely much hotter under a layer of foil. Any thoughts on what to use to clean off the old adhesive?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have a clue. You might want to do a search on acrylic adhesive remover, likely something will show up.


----------



## steedums (Jan 12, 2013)

Used some lighter fluid and it took off the burned up adhesive. The new foil tape works much better. Thanks for the help smokeytbear


----------



## Dave Shuey (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wanted to post a little information as I stumbled on this forum...

I work for Avery Dennison in the technical department that handles our Fasson line of foil tapes for Mechanical Insulation and HVAC.  The Fasson 0800 and 0810 are UL181 AP-B/FX rated.  These are for duct board and flex duct.  These are made to keep air inside a span of ductwork.  The UL 181 specification calls out for tensile strength of the foil, adhesion values, flame and smoke ratings as generated by flame tunnel testing, and burst resistance under pressure cycling. 

These tapes are not designed for flue installations, although equipment manufacturers do call out for UL 181 type tapes (again, the temperatures used under UL181 do not have anything to do with hot-air exhaust found in flue applications).  While UL 181 tapes may work, it really is up to the installer to determine the heat resistance required. 

Another item to consider is the tape itself.  Tapes that do not advertise low outgassing / VOCs do have a tendancy to outgas for a while until residual solvents are burned off.  Avery Dennison has tested volatiles in our Fasson line of tapes and they fall well below the lowest level of measurable VOCs under LEED guidelines (<15g/l SCAQMD Rule 1168).  

Lastly, there are tapes out there specifically for Flue installations.  These tapes should be able to meet the high temperature requirments of flue exhaust ducting.  If the pipe is insulated, standard foil tapes could be considered.  Typically at the temps required, either acrylic or silicone adhesives are the only options.  Rubber based adhesives should be avoided as the cohesive strength of the adhesive degrades quickly after temps above 200°F.  These would be indicative of adhesives that gum up under heat or dry out over time.  Acrylic and/or silicone adhesives should not demonstrate this issue.


----------



## Dave Shuey (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh- forgot to mention: To remove adhesive, wait for the surface to cool to room temp.  Many fluids can be used, but Goof-off and Goo-B-Gone are two of the common ones used.  If you want something stronger, mineral spirits, or toluene can be used.  Depending on chemistry of the adhesive, acetone can also be used.


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2013)

Be careful with those solvents if the pipe is painted. They will likely remove the paint as well.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Mar 12, 2013)

This is what I have on my stove and have been pleased with it. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NV3QIO...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B000NV3QIO


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 12, 2013)

steedums said:


> edit: description says good for rigid fiberglass duct board and flexible duct. Perhaps something like this would be better: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...eyword=ul 181a-p&storeId=10051#specifications


 
This tape is what I use with no problems!


----------



## Wachusett (Mar 12, 2013)

I used silicone rescue tape. Got some made by Nashua at HD

http://www.amazon.com/RESCUE-Self-Fusing-Silicone-Tape-BLACK/dp/B000ZTK6CI


----------



## kenstogie (Mar 13, 2013)

Wachusett said:


> I used silicone rescue tape. Got some made by Nashua at HD
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RESCUE-Self-Fusing-Silicone-Tape-BLACK/dp/B000ZTK6CI


 I use something similiar, I think they call it Self adhesive silicone tape but found a deal on it on the web. I think it's rated to 500f peak but maybe it's 400f. It never gets even that hot though.   I painted my pipe black so it matches. Works great looks great.


----------

